# american standard heat pump



## ardbark (Sep 15, 2011)

working on a american standard heat pump r22 with a txv 3.5 ton
unit was not cooling evap was not frozen when i arrived at the site.
checked air flow and was correct 600 cfm
hooked up guages and high side was 250 temp 87 degree low side was 60 with temp of 73 degrees 
out door temp 90 degree 
temp out of vent was 63 
waited about 15 min and evap started to freeze up high pressure went to 300 still about 87 degrees low side drop to 30 psi temp 76 degree 
switched over to heat mode to defrost evap coil then switched back to cool pressure stayed same 
dont understand what happend 
any ideas


----------



## jhone0102 (Sep 15, 2011)

hi,
welcome to this forum site here you can find lots of thing easily.i think for your doubt you should study the suitable notes based on the air conditioner or any thermodynamics books.you should also check your room settings.i hope you will get your answer.......

Thanks

 Top Ten Classified Website


----------



## ardbark (Sep 15, 2011)

*i believe its a faulty txv*

I believe its,a faulty txv high side and low side fluctuating any other opinions


----------



## Rockdad (Sep 19, 2011)

TXV problem was my very first thought. My 2nd thought was that run of faulty Sporlan TXV's in several new Trane units a couple yrs ago that spanked me for a bunch of warranty work.


----------



## ardbark (Sep 15, 2011)

it was faulty txv changed out good to go


----------



## Rockdad (Sep 19, 2011)

Good to hear ya got it whooped


----------

